

A new way to block ads but still support content: buy them yourself - mankins
http://www.adieu.io/

======
craftkiller
So its [http://contributor.google.com](http://contributor.google.com) ?

~~~
ssfrr
I think the interesting thing here is that they're using the existing ad
auction systems, but you're bidding against the ad companies. So it doesn't
require the sites to opt-into a separate system like Contributor does.

------
jusio
Very nice idea. I'm really glad that someone is brave enough to do something
like this. The only risk I see with this, is that you might cause price
increase for ads, if you will have substantial amount of users, which will
make your service more expensive. Good Luck!

------
vinceguidry
> $5 buying you about 500 ad blocks.

So that's what, 100 web pages? I could easily hit that in a couple of days.

~~~
mankins
You could, but you won't. We're not able to buy all ads, so for most people $2
will last a good while.

For reference, the average US web user sees ~$5.60 worth of ads per month. Of
those only 40%-ish go out for auction, and of those we buy as many as we can.

------
fragmede
I... why do I need to pick a separate screen name after giving my email
address?

~~~
mankins
It's a little like pinterest, in that the groups of curated ads you create can
be shared with others. And we use the screen name to do that, rather than
giving out your email address.

Also, we have Big Plans on where this will go, and want to be forwards
compatible in that regard.

Thanks for playing.

~~~
fragmede
I think the service itself is a great idea! I especially like that doing it
this way doesn't screw up the design of the page so any article is unreadable,
which sometimes happens with some ad-blockers. Unfortunately the 'enter your
email address; no wait, also give us a username/password crap' flow felt like
a bait-and-switch sort of thing and I almost stopped right there.

Maybe prompt for a username when a user starts making groups of ads? Curating
a bunch of pictures doesn't sound like fun to me (I'm sure that's just me
though), so I'll probably never do it, so setting a username for that seems
like extra friction.

Big Plans are nice, but optimize for little plans so they can take hold first.

~~~
mankins
Thanks for the feedback. I can see that.

